# TradeRush legit?



## gcampton (1 August 2012)

Hey I was looking at trying my luck on gambling on these sites... But I'm unsure if they are legit or not.

http://www.traderush.com/home

They seem to have affiliate marketing as well, which is how I was directed to them. While I can see that there is a definite limit to the amount of double up bets ("trades" if you prefer) you can make there's still good oportunutely to make money there if legit and they don't take chaunks of profit, I used to make thousands from Brisbane casino before I got banned.

regards, G.


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2012)

gcampton said:


> Hey I was looking at trying my luck on gambling on these sites... But I'm unsure if they are legit or not.
> 
> http://www.traderush.com/home
> 
> ...




The problem with trading the real market is?


----------



## gcampton (1 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> The problem with trading the real market is?




I'm on the dole and don't have 5k+ in the bank.


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2012)

gcampton said:


> I'm on the dole and don't have 5k+ in the bank.




Spent the $1000s from the Brisbane Casino eh!

Kiddies dont try this at home.


----------



## gcampton (1 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> Spent the $1000s from the Brisbane Casino eh!
> 
> Kiddies dont try this at home.




Do you troll every forum you visit?

I was banned in 2005, don't believe me give me your email and I'll post you my charge sheet.

Back to the topic....


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2012)

gcampton said:


> Do you troll every forum you visit?
> 
> I was banned in 2005, don't believe me give me your email and I'll post you my charge sheet.
> 
> Back to the topic....




Dont doubt you.
Pointing out that gambling may not be the best way to go.
Including this form of gambling.(Traderush)

For me puntings fine for some amusement but as a serious
method of wealth accumulation----not in the agenda.
Im sure Packer would have agreed.


----------



## gcampton (1 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> Dont doubt you.
> Pointing out that gambling may not be the best way to go.
> Including this form of gambling.(Traderush)
> 
> ...




Yet again you still miss the point of the post. It's very simple, Regardless of what is best: finding a wife or buying a hooker. My questions still remain. 

Is traderush legit (or other sites like Optionbit.com) ?
Do they take some if any of the profits (meaning is there a brokerage fee attatched) ?

I understand perfectly what your getting at and what you've been getting at since your first post. However you don't know my motivations and my motivations are irrelevant to my question/post. Perhaps all I want to do is gamble on traderush for fun for a few hours? Perhaps I'm not on the dole and I actually make a decent living in affilate marketing and article writing. Perhaps I was given a $50,000,000. dollar inheritance and I want to blow it all on gambling. Perhaps I'm actually 14 and I'm home schooled, work at McDonalds on the weekends and I'm looking to steal my mommy's credit card and gamble some cash away.

Who knows? Who cares... It's beside the point.


----------



## gcampton (1 August 2012)

I should add I am grateful for your concern (This is the beginner's lounge afterall) however I have already weighed up pro's and con's to gambling vs investing.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 August 2012)

Betfair.com.au


----------



## Krogan (12 July 2013)

*TradeRush is not legit*

Hi everybody,

I had lot of doubt about traderush after they called me to invest on binary options. So i had searched on web to have informations. Lot of websites cover traderush with fake reviews, in fact they are partners and betray visitors with good reviews.
All is not objective, the reality is that Tradersuh is a scam and not regulated entity. Discover here the truth : http://www.forexo.co.uk/binary-options-news/traderush-is-it-a-scam-or-reliable-broker-482
Take care, not regulated brokers are probably a scam!

Krogan


----------

